

Ask HN: Review my friend's app (launched today) - mrshoe
http://meetordie.com/

======
pedalpete
it is actually quite interesting, and has a strong underhanded 'lets get
something done so we don't end up on meet or die'.

But what is with 'Goolah'? That is a fairly ugly mascot, and I don't think he
is adding anything to the site. Maybe he should be eating money and time
rather than just staring at me blankly and asking me to enter some info.

------
growt
I was a little bit disapointed. I thought your friend had a revolutionary take
at online dating :)

------
ntulip
Changing the url allows you to see what other results people got. now that was
a waste

------
jparicka
I love it! :-)

